# How do you unhook your billfish?



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

So unfortunately I haven't had my hands on a bill in 10 years, and that was just wiring the fish... With my new found love for pulling baits offshore I know it's just a matter of time until I say, how the hell do I get my lure and hooks back, while letting that pretty marlin live? What tools do you recommend I have on standby, I am comfortable with the whole wiring and even grabbing the bill, but it seems like more than my needle nose will be needed to wrench out an 11/0. 
Thanks


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

De-hooker. Pull the line tight in the direction that the hook shaft is pointing, and then jerk on the hook in the opposite direction with the dehooker. You can also use it as a fulcrum and wrench it out.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a big game dehooker with me but honestly never use it. On billfish, I find it actually easier and far less damaging to remove the hook by hand if possible (which it usually is with lures). If the hook ends up in a fish's eye and other traumatic spot, it's better to just cut the hook off than remove it


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I believe that grabbing the bill , make sure by the base by the mouth and removing with your hands does a lot better than a tool I just think the tools hurt the fish more than helps


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I guess I'm the odd man out here. I use a bill snubber and it sure makes it a lot easier to control the fish, remove the hook, revive the fish, release the fish and all is done safely. It's made by Top Shot Tackle of Australia.

It works great, you don't have to hang over the gunnel or out the fish door and it really gives positive control. It is worth it's weight in gold for the bill fish that take a while longer to revive because it keeps them upright. If you don't have one I recommend getting one for your next birthday or Christmas which ever comes first.

It's easy to use, leader the fish close to the boat, slip loop over bill, pull handle tight and you have the fish secured. One man will control the fish with the snubber and another can safely remove the hook/hooks or any entanglements found on it. It comes in two lengths, three foot and six foot. I like the three foot better for handling and release when the bill fish is boat side.

I got mine at J& M Tackle in Orange Beach Al. It's been about 5 or 6 years since I got them but they may still stock them or can at least order them for you.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

You just do it. Circles pop right out. If they don't, pull them through then cut the leader, and then back hook out. Been a long time since I've had one not come out (jhook, that is). On the rare occasion a little more leverage was needed, used a heavy wrench or similar tool to pop it out. I don't ever like leaving hooks in fish but if you have a good boat driver and are lucky to grab leader on a super hot blue, have a line cutter and just slash it while fish is still hot. At that point the mate touches leader, fish is considered caught by any tournament standards anway, and you're not playing the fish to exhaustion. No need to play them for another hour plus. Get the spread back out and get another one.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Dehooking*

I keep a pair of linemans pliers just in case I can't budge the hook for some reason but most of the time you can pull them out or push them through and cut the leader. I have used dehookers on sailfish and the like but would honestly rather have a 20 dollar pair of pliers they just work better


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

If using your hands, we do too, to remove the hook...a single hook stiff rig is the safest to use. Might want to consider that if using hands. 

Using any kind of double hook rig doubles your chance of getting hooked too!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys 90% of my lures are rigged with a single, I'm hoping the weather cooperates and we can get out there next weekend. It's tough trying to learn this game from a 23' single outboard. I'll have gloves and some heavy pliers handy in case the hooks don't want to move. I would hate to harm one that we weren't planning on killing. Now for tuna and wahoo - I've got a special place for them on ice


----------



## tiereta (Oct 31, 2007)

fishboy said:


> So unfortunately I haven't had my hands on a bill in 10 years, and that was just wiring the fish... With my new found love for pulling baits offshore I know it's just a matter of time until I say, how the hell do I get my lure and hooks back, while letting that pretty marlin live? What tools do you recommend I have on standby, I am comfortable with the whole wiring and even grabbing the bill, but it seems like more than my needle nose will be needed to wrench out an 11/0.
> Thanks


Fish lures with single hook rigs and 15' leaders(30# and under) 30' leaders (50# and over). Tie a wax thread lash near the top few feet of the leader, on the swivel connection side. When you hook a billfish the lure will slide up the leader and stick itself on the wax thread, as the leader arrives at the rod tip you will grab your lure and cut the leader as close as you can to the fish. A hook is a small price to pay for catching a billfish. The hook will work its way out of the fishes mouth after the release.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

When you grab the bill of a big blue (or any billfish for that matter), make sure you immediately flip her on her side. Otherwise, you'll get beat to shit when she tries to take off. If she's on her side, her tail just flaps against the top of the water and she gets no propulsion. Pull the hook, flip it back up right and when she's ready to take off, let her go.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

gator7_5 said:


> When you grab the bill of a big blue (or any billfish for that matter), make sure you immediately flip her on her side. Otherwise, you'll get beat to shit when she tries to take off. If she's on her side, her tail just flaps against the top of the water and she gets no propulsion. Pull the hook, flip it back up right and when she's ready to take off, let her go.


Great idea! Never really thought about it but it makes perfect sense. 

Thanks for pointing that out! We'll have to use that technique next time.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I normally pull the hook out of their mouth from 100 yards away. LOL


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Aquahollic said:


> I normally pull the hook out of their mouth from 100 yards away. LOL


Haha... That was actually pretty funny man.


----------

